# Jason Part IV Costume (Work in Progress)



## Triassic2013 (Sep 20, 2013)

Will post updates on here 
Still need to get proper pants,and i have since removed the dickies patch







































-hockey mask is from Jasonmasks.com
-Undermask is from Darksidestudio.com 
-Shirt is an Olive Green Dickies Work Shirt from Countryoutfitter.com


----------

